# انا مش فاهمه انت بتفكر ازاااي؟؟



## mera22 (15 أغسطس 2013)

*انا مش فاهمه انت بتفكر ازاى ؟؟؟
ولا عارفه ايه وجهه نظرك فى حلولك دى ؟! 
يعنى من زمان وتفكيرك غريب !!
يعنى ايه اهميه انك تخلى ناس تلف حوالين سور عشان يقع (اسوار اريحا
مانت كنت تقدر بكل سهوله توقعله لوحدك منغير ماتتعبهم ؟؟؟
ايه الفكره فى انك تخلى ايليا النبى العظيم ان ست وارمله هى اللى تعوله !! 
او انك تخلى غراب هو اللى ياكله ... او انك تخليه يشرب من بركه صغيره جنب نهر كبيير ؟؟!!!
ايه اللى يخليك تدخل دانيال وسط اسوود عشان بس الملك يأمن ؟!
ليه بتحط اولادك فى خطر لمجرد خطه فى دماغك ؟؟
ليه حطيت يوسف تحت ضغظ نفسى بس عشان يبقى الرجل التانى فى مصر .. كنت اديته المنصب منغير الضغوط دى ؟
ايه اللىي يخليك تقول لابراهيم انه يقتل ابنه رغم انك عارف ان الابن ده جه بصعوبه ؟
ايه اللي يخليك تختبر ايوب فى صبره ؟؟ هى غلطان انه فضل صاابر يعنى ؟
ليه لازم تسيب علامه او جرح فى كل واحد قبل ماتخلق النصر ؟؟
فكرت كتيييييييييييير فى تعاملاتك الغير منطقيه !! وسألت كتير 
ملقاش غير اجابه واحده هى ان انتى مش هتقدر ى توصلى لتفكير ربنا 
بس كفايه بقى اجابات تقليديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
...حاولت انا افهم الموضوع بتفكير بسيط قابل للغلط 
ربنا بيحب يختبر الانسان عشان مجده يبقى اعظم 
يعنى مثلا فى ايليا : ايليا لو مكنش قابلته الحاجات دى مكنش هيبقى اعظم الانبياء 
اسوار اريحا : ربنا حابب الشعب يشاركه ويحسسه ان النصر هما تعبوا فيه عشان يتبسطوا 
بولس : لو مكنش حط فيه فيه الشوكه .. كان قابل جدا انه يتغر عشان هو اعظم المبشرين 
انا دلوقتى عارفه كويس ان اى ظرف او ضيقه انا فيها او حتى احساس خراب حياتى .. 
ده معناه انك قررت تبنى حياتى من اول وجديد وانىك قررت انى اختبرك واعرفك صح ... ويكون المجد اعظم .. 
وانا مصدق انك عامل عمل فى ايامى انا مش مصدقه ولا عارفه ...
كل اللى واثقه فيه انك هتخلقلى اجنحه من النسوور) ..
بغض النظر انى برضو مش هعرف افهم طريقه تفكيرك لانك غريييب ​*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أغسطس 2013)

بجد حلوة اوى
ربنا يباركك يا ميرا


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ميرا حبيبتى ربنا تدبيره يفوق العقول 
وحكمته ومشيئته لاتقبل النقاش 
وكويس انك عارفة ان الانسان بياخد مجد من التجارب دى 
موضوع جميل حبيبتى كعادة مواضيعك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
*​


----------



## mera22 (15 أغسطس 2013)

srsor jesus قال:


> بجد حلوة اوى
> ربنا يباركك يا ميرا



*ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## mera22 (15 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميرا حبيبتى ربنا تدبيره يفوق العقول
> وحكمته ومشيئته لاتقبل النقاش
> وكويس انك عارفة ان الانسان بياخد مجد من التجارب دى
> موضوع جميل حبيبتى كعادة مواضيعك
> ...



*ميرسي حبيبه قلبي لمرورك والتقييم
نورتي يا سكر
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2013)

فلنسلم امرنا للرب كما سلمت امنا مريم نفسها
بقولها ها انا آمة الرب فليكن لي بحسب قولك
اي انها سلمته نفسها بالكامل 
فالاتكال على الرب هو مغزى حياتنا
رائع يا ميرا
مشكورة للدعوة
 الرب يبارك مجهودك القيم


----------



## mera22 (15 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> فلنسلم امرنا للرب كما سلمت امنا مريم نفسها
> بقولها ها انا آمة الرب فليكن لي بحسب قولك
> اي انها سلمته نفسها بالكامل
> فالاتكال على الرب هو مغزى حياتنا
> ...



*ميرسي كليمو للمرور والتقييم الغالي 
بجد نورت
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع جمييل جداا
وقبل ماتجاويي علي اسالتلك
انا قولت مالها البت دي اتجننت ولا ايه ههه
وقولت هي متعرفش ان اي حاجه ربنا بيعملها
بتبقي ليها حكمة كبيررر محدش يعرفها غيره
قولت متعرفش ان االتجارب دي معناها ان ربنا فاكر الانسان 
وبيختبره
بس لقيتك بسم الصليب عليكي مجاوبة اجابات رائعه
تسلم ايديكي
موضوعك حلو وفكرته جميله بجد.
​


----------



## mera22 (15 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع جمييل جداا
> وقبل ماتجاويي علي اسالتلك
> انا قولت مالها البت دي اتجننت ولا ايه ههه
> وقولت هي متعرفش ان اي حاجه ربنا بيعملها
> ...



*انتي اللي اجابتك روعه بجد يا حبي
ميرسي كتييييير للمرور والتقييم يا سكر
ربنا يفرح قلبك دااااايما​*


----------



## soul & life (16 أغسطس 2013)

*جميل حبيبتى ربنا يزيدك موهبة 
ربنا تدبيره فاق عقول البشر ما علينا غير اننا نسلم انفسنا له وندع الاشياء كلها تعمل تحت ارادته .. فلتكن مشيئتك يارب
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أيوة فعلا تدبير ربنا فوق العقول 

لكن تدبيره ليس ضد العقول

و ليس هو غريب فى ذلك 

و لكننا سنفهم تدبيره لحياتنا فى الوقت المناسب

شكرا جزيلا على الدعوة*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

جميلة جدا حبيبة قلبى
​


----------



## kawasaki (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ياست الناس *
*دي حكمه ربانيه *
*ولا انا ولا انتي ولا كل اخواتنا نفهمها الا بعدين *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 أغسطس 2013)

ابنتى العزيزة/ مارى
انت تجراتى على ربنا جدا لو عندك رئيس مصلحة  لا يمكن تستطيعى ان تقولى له
انت بتفكر ازاى
ربنا يا بنتى اعظم واكبر من نسألة  هو له علم اكبر من عقولنا
واعلمى انه يريد لنا الخير دائما
حتى ولو راينا ذلك انه شر


----------



## soso a (16 أغسطس 2013)

فى ترنيمه بحب اسمعها كتير هرد هنا بكلمتها لو تحبى تسمعهيها هحط اللينك على الكلمات 

أنا هنا طول أيامى لك أنتظر هل سيأتى يوماً يا سيدى و تشفينى أم ستضيع باقى  حياتى هنا وأظل أبحث عن من فى البركة يلقينى فلماذا أنا من بين الناس  لماذا أنا تبعد أحكامك عنى و لا أفهمها فلا ترضى أن يصل بى فكرى و حالى  للجنون فقل كلمة لتخرجها من فمك ليكن فيكون فيكون يوم شفائى	و تمحو عنى  دائى أقبل فأنت رجائى	ام ان طلبى كثير بحق كلامك تخبرنى	أمن مرضى تطهرنى  فان لم يأتى يومى	ظل لعجزى أجير أعلم يا رب أنك ابداً لن تتركنى بل ستأتى  ساعتى و تعطنى العزاء الى أن﻿ يأتى يا رب شفائى اسألك أعنى أدرك أن لى وقت  تحت السماء       
​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ابنتى العزيزة/ مارى
> انت تجراتى على ربنا جدا لو عندك رئيس مصلحة  لا يمكن تستطيعى ان تقولى له
> انت بتفكر ازاى
> ربنا يا بنتى اعظم واكبر من نسألة  هو له علم اكبر من عقولنا
> ...



استاذ حبيب يسوع
انا مش معك 
الرب بيسمعلنا ويحاورنا ولا نخافه انما نحبه
ويحبنا اكثر مما نحبه وبالتالي  يحاورنا ويتصرف معنا حسب مقدرتنا كل منا على الاستيعاب والفهم

يعني مثلاً
لو عندك ولدين
الاول سن ال 3

والاخر بسن ال 17

هل تعامل الاثنين كبعضهم البعض او انك تتصرف مع كل واحد
كسنه وقدرة استيعابه..

وايضاً نازفة الدم مثلاً
اخذت من الرب الاعجوبة من غير موافقته
طبعاً قد سمح  بذلك ليعلمنا ان نطلب ونلح بالطلب

المهم عند الرب ان لا نقع بالخطيئة *بأرادتنا* وما بعد ذلك ليس بمهم
الا حسب ما  الامر يفرض نفسه

بغير اديان ولن اسمي

الناس تخاف من الرب
تخاف من عقابه
تخاف من بطشه لو لم تنفذ الشيء بحذافيره

واخيراً
الرب لم يخلقنا عبيداً حتى انه ميزنا عن الملائكة نفسهم
هذا رأيي والسلام..


----------



## mera22 (16 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *جميل حبيبتى ربنا يزيدك موهبة
> ربنا تدبيره فاق عقول البشر ما علينا غير اننا نسلم انفسنا له وندع الاشياء كلها تعمل تحت ارادته .. فلتكن مشيئتك يارب
> *


*
ميرسي كتير حبيبه قلبي لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## mera22 (16 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوة فعلا تدبير ربنا فوق العقول
> 
> لكن تدبيره ليس ضد العقول
> 
> ...



*ميرسي كتير ايريني لمرورك
نورتي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mera22 (16 أغسطس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ابنتى العزيزة/ مارى
> انت تجراتى على ربنا جدا لو عندك رئيس مصلحة  لا يمكن تستطيعى ان تقولى له
> انت بتفكر ازاى
> ربنا يا بنتى اعظم واكبر من نسألة  هو له علم اكبر من عقولنا
> ...



*ابي العزيز انا موافقه ع رايك فعلا بكل صراحه واحترام 
ورايي كمان من راي كليمو
وطبعا انا عمري ما اقدر اتجرا ع ربنا 
بس انا ردي صغير اني بس بحس ان ربنا صديقي فبكلمه زي ما بتكلم مع اصحابي 
يعني انا بحاول افهم منه حاجه بسيطه ف الاخر عشان هو ابويا واكيد هيستحملني 
وانا عارفه طبعا انه عايزلنا الخير ف كل وقت بس كمان داود النبي كان بيتكلم مع ربنا ع انه صديقه وبيقوله كله اللي ف قلبه انا كده كمان صدقني 
ومش قصدي اتجرا ع ربنا طبعا 
وانا موافقه لراي حضرتك كمان انه له علم اكبر من عقولنا
وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما 
وصلي لاجلي بنتك​* *ميرا​*


----------



## mera22 (16 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> فى ترنيمه بحب اسمعها كتير هرد هنا بكلمتها لو تحبى تسمعهيها هحط اللينك على الكلمات
> 
> أنا هنا طول أيامى لك أنتظر هل سيأتى يوماً يا سيدى و تشفينى أم ستضيع باقى  حياتى هنا وأظل أبحث عن من فى البركة يلقينى فلماذا أنا من بين الناس  لماذا أنا تبعد أحكامك عنى و لا أفهمها فلا ترضى أن يصل بى فكرى و حالى  للجنون فقل كلمة لتخرجها من فمك ليكن فيكون فيكون يوم شفائى	و تمحو عنى  دائى أقبل فأنت رجائى	ام ان طلبى كثير بحق كلامك تخبرنى	أمن مرضى تطهرنى  فان لم يأتى يومى	ظل لعجزى أجير أعلم يا رب أنك ابداً لن تتركنى بل ستأتى  ساعتى و تعطنى العزاء الى أن﻿ يأتى يا رب شفائى اسألك أعنى أدرك أن لى وقت  تحت السماء
> ​



*حبيبه قلبي 
ترنيمه جميله وجات ف وقتها فعلا
ثاااااااانكس​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

*معلش حبيبة قلبي اتأخرت شوية ف مشاركتي موضوعك الرائع 
بس الاحداث مش مخلياني عارفة اعمل حاجة خالص 
اولا موضوعك حلووووووو كدة كأسئلة بتيجي على بالنا كتيييييييير اووووي 
ف لحظات ضعف و مش بنعرف نرد عليها 
و ساعات كتيرة جدا بعاتب ربنا باسئلة قاسية عن دي شوية 
بس صدقيني 
كان دايما بتيجي ف بالي كلمة 
لتكن مشيئتك 
يعني الكلمة دي دايما بقف قدامها و انا بقول ابانا الذي 
انا عارفة اني ضعيفة و عقلي ده صغير اووووي و محدود جدا 
و انت حكمتك عظيمة 
و ياما من ناس راحت الكنيسة بعد احداث اسكندرية و كنيسة القديسين كان بقالهم زمن مادخلوش الكنيسة
و كنت بقول حكمتك كبيرة يارب بس بعد بردو ماكنت سألتو و عاتبتو كتيييييير
و كتييييير كنت بقع ف مشاكل و اعاتبو جامد و بعد ما اعاتبو اقولوا لتكن مشيئتك 
و بعدها كنت اشوف حكمته ظاهرة قدامي واضحة ذي الشمس و احس ساعتها قد ايه كنت قاسية عليه 
وهو كان بيحبني اوووووووي و بيستحملني 

حكمته هتظهر قريب لينا كلنا و احنا لو بنعاتبه و بنسأله هنقوله لتكن مشيئتك 

موضوع رائع ميرا بسيط و جميل و من قلب جمييل بجد 
ربنا يباركك و يحافظ عليكي و يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## mera22 (16 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *معلش حبيبة قلبي اتأخرت شوية ف مشاركتي موضوعك الرائع
> بس الاحداث مش مخلياني عارفة اعمل حاجة خالص
> اولا موضوعك حلووووووو كدة كأسئلة بتيجي على بالنا كتيييييييير اووووي
> ف لحظات ضعف و مش بنعرف نرد عليها
> ...



*امين لتكن مشيئتك يارب 
ربنا فعلا طيب اووووووي وبيستحملناااا كتيييير 
ميرسي يا قمر لردك الجميل وتقييمك 
وانتي متاخرتيش ولا حاجه يا قمر انا كونت مستنياكي اصلا تنوري الموضوع​*


----------



## انت شبعي (17 أغسطس 2013)

الله الله الله
ايه الجمال دة يا ميمي
ابداااااااع
تسلم الايادي حبيبت قلبي


----------



## mera22 (17 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> الله الله الله
> ايه الجمال دة يا ميمي
> ابداااااااع
> تسلم الايادي حبيبت قلبي



*ميرسي يا قمر ع مرورك 
منكم نستفيد يا سكر
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبي​*


----------

